# BUTTERY SMOOTH



## bkkcitiboi (Apr 27, 2012)

We often take the tremendous work done by the CM9 team for granted.

I have a HP Touchpad (of course) and the Acer Iconia A500. I recently downloaded Jewels Legend on both tablets and was surprised to note that the game played so much smoother on the Touchpad. It has to do with the responsiveness of the touchscreen. My game experience on the A500 was good but not great like on the Touchpad.

Even without the Jellybean, I am amazed at the Touchpad's touchscreen experience.

The CM9 team is totally awesome!!!


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, the folks who are working on the touchpad development have done an AWESOME JOB!.. many thanks to all involved.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree as well. I've used every CM7 alpha offering and every CM9 alpha as well. I'm currently using the todays latest CM9 Official Nightly. I'm very impressed on the efforts to bring this OS to our HP Touchpads.

ICS is now available on more and more phones and tablets. The experience on the Touchpad is execelent in comparison to many of those. That's not to say there is no room for improvement, but I'm very thankful for what we have.

Kudos to the CM9 Team and all the Devs bringing Touchpads the much needed loving.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i disagree because this is the kind of thread that can't possibly have anyone who will disagree with it so you need one guy.

i'll be the guy.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> i disagree because this is the kind of thread that can't possibly have anyone who will disagree with it so you need one guy.
> 
> i'll be the guy.


You are the guy we need, but not the one we deserve


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be the guy that brings up the fact that my cats breath smells like dog food.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

